# Sticky  Discounts, grey market pricing and Authorized Dealers...



## O2AFAC67

Gentlemen, may I ask that we please discuss AD discounting, "factory outlet" discounting or "grey market" discounting via PM or Email from this point forward? Same request regarding grey market, factory outlet and even AD pricing and/or references. There are so many factors that are involved in price setting and discounting, some of which can have a very negative impact on the brand for the consumer as well as the manufacturer.

As an aside, members sometimes ask for a reference to a "forum AD" and in truth, there is no such thing. A courteous *request for a local AD recommendation should also be answered by PM or email.* For further assistance, below is a link to find an Authorized Dealer closest to your area.

Thanks to all for your understanding and compliance. 
Best,
Ron

*Authorized Dealer LINK:* Breitling


----------

